

How to build an OS like Android but for an e-ink based e-reader? - obicho

I am trying to develop an operating system for hardware manufacturers who might want to use it to for an e-book device.<p>At the moment I have a prototype built using Raspberry Pi and a small 2.7 inch e-ink display.<p>I am able to write python programs that can parse a book in text file and write to the e-ink display using a python library that comes with the e-ink manufacturer.<p>My goal is write a simple GUI so that users can select books they want to read. I have looked into existing GUI library for python but they are too complicated for e-ink display. And, usually these programs are not written for an embedded system in mind. I&#x27;d like to write an OS that can go to sleep mode easily when the book is close. The OS also should have low memory, CPU requirement.<p>I think the Android OS is a good model to follow but maybe an overkill for what I am intend to do with my project. I am looking for suggestions on the approach. I also welcome any recommendations on existing framework, Linux distribution to look into.<p>Here is more info about my project on Github. Thanks.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;obicho&#x2F;ebook
======
mercury888
hi mate im doing the same. I would love to show you what we have so far. Care
to collaborate?

